

Basho Riak database is now ported to FreeBSD - tachion
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=182317

======
dforsyth
Riak was already working on FreeBSD. This change adds a Riak port to the ports
tree.

~~~
tachion
Well, that's not entirely precise - Riak was provided by Basho in form of old
style binary backage, that had number of issues:

* was not working with soon-to-be-default pkg-ng toolset, what's important for those using it, as you cant switch back to old toolset, once you've used new one

* had unnecessary dependencies, like sudo (port is patched to use su from base system) and OpenSSL in certain version, which often was no longer in ports, and that required using libmap.conf, that, while working, was suboptimal

* wasnt providing any rc scripts

Hope that it clears it all :)

~~~
mikeevans
Looks like it was already supported before:
[http://docs.basho.com/riak/1.2.1/tutorials/installation/Inst...](http://docs.basho.com/riak/1.2.1/tutorials/installation/Installing-
on-FreeBSD/#Installing-From-Source)

~~~
tachion
Building from source, sure. But look how many dependencies are required, and
some of them, like OpenSSL are problematic. The port, while also building from
sources, is slightly different, doesnt require that much stuff to build/run,
but also is giving you a way to build a binary package, so you wont have to
compile it on every machine, and it will work with both old and new pkg
toolset.

------
nothingspecial
Isn't Riak mostly platform-independent Erlang?

~~~
tachion
It is - the 'ported' keyword in FreeBSD world means added to Ports tree, and
that it will be available as a binary package from freebsd.org repositories.

